# New Member



## zeebas (5 mo ago)

Hello I'm Zeebas I'm married with 2 kids, I've been married for 10 years. I'm looking for some advice on how make my marriage last.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

zeebas said:


> Hello I'm Zeebas I'm married with 2 kids, I've been married for 10 years. I'm looking for some advice on how make my marriage last.


 WELCOME zeebas 
WHY DO YOU THINK YOUR MARRAGE will not last , 
ten years is a long time , you know the person and you have 2 children together ,


----------



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

Good morning and Welcome


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

You make your marriage last though communication, spending time together, laughing & keeping things interesting by being interesting. Your spouse needs to be #1 but that also means you have other interests & passions. Keep up with your hobbies & friends but never put them above your marriage.


----------

